
Simple Drag & Drop Uploader for WordPress. - instakill
http://www.medialoadrapp.co.za/
======
est
I am waiting for this one

[http://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/project/google/gsoc2011/j...](http://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/project/google/gsoc2011/jacobwg/21001)

